# Chipper/Dump Box Combo Trailer



## arbor pro (Jun 25, 2012)

This is a rather rare item that I picked up in TN and planned to ship back to SD for fruit tree pruning/shrub cleanup. 6" Brush Chipper/Dump Box Trailer Combo - (Bandit, Vermeer, Morbark) -NO RESERVE | eBay.

Decided to purchase a skid steer instead so going to resell this to the highest bidder on ebay or will sell outright if you make me a reasonable offer. These don't come along very often and don't fit everyone's application but, if it's something you're interssted in, either place a bid or give me a call. 

scott 605-228-9350. Located in Dresden, TN. pick it up yourself or I can ship for about $1/mile.


----------



## imagineero (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice little setup there, they have a lot of stuff like that in the UK, but haven't seen much like it in aus or stateside.

I saw a garbage truck that had been rebuilt with all the crushing hydraulics removed from the rear, and a 9" chipper fitted in there instead. Wish I'd of bought it, just what I need for trim jobs. 

Shaun


----------



## arbor pro (Jun 26, 2012)

imagineero said:


> Nice little setup there, they have a lot of stuff like that in the UK, but haven't seen much like it in aus or stateside.
> 
> I saw a garbage truck that had been rebuilt with all the crushing hydraulics removed from the rear, and a 9" chipper fitted in there instead. Wish I'd of bought it, just what I need for trim jobs.
> 
> Shaun



that's what I was thinking this would be good for - shrub and ornamental tree pruning. I do a lot of apple trees in the dormant season and those branches pile up quickly in a pickup bed or dump trailer. The 18" chipper is usually in hybernation during that time along with my big chip truck. I figured this setup could be pulled by my daily driver - a 3/4 ton gmc pickup. If I don't sell it, that's just what I'll do.

AP


----------



## imagineero (Jun 26, 2012)

arbor pro said:


> that's what I was thinking this would be good for - shrub and ornamental tree pruning. I do a lot of apple trees in the dormant season and those branches pile up quickly in a pickup bed or dump trailer. The 18" chipper is usually in hybernation during that time along with my big chip truck. I figured this setup could be pulled by my daily driver - a 3/4 ton gmc pickup. If I don't sell it, that's just what I'll do.
> 
> AP



That kind of stuff makes more and more sense, especially with gas prices going up and insurance/rego on vehicles too. I think in the future in aus we're going to see small chippers getting more popular. Seems there's a bandit 18 for sale on every street corner right now, with no buyers. 6" and 9" chippers are getting snapped right up though, for fairly high prices too. If it doesnt sell you might do well to hang on to it. 

Shaun


----------



## mckeetree (Jun 26, 2012)

Some company, I don't remember the brand, sold one of those type units back in the 70's that had a V4 Wisconsin on it. 30 HP I believe. It was actually big enough to chip more than a twig.


----------



## BCbound (Jun 26, 2012)

I always like when this thread pops up. In the future I'd like to build one with a little diesel 6"chipper. As stated the future gas/insurance cost go up, every penny will count. Bandit makes one with a 6" and a 9" chipper.

Check out post 74

http://www.#########.info/f18/opinion-6-chippers-19536-3.html

An old post.

Brush Bandit Chipper Dump Combo | Agriculture & Forestries for Sale in Vacaville CA | 3004182710 | Classifieds on Oodle Marketplace

Check the dumps out a little ways down the page. Already for a chipper to be dropped on.

D&K Trailers - Dump Box Trailers


----------



## Pelorus (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice unit, Scott.
Wish you were in Ontario, and that I had some money left in the bank acct! 
Suprised you would want to part with it, cause it looks like it would be really usefull for knocking off small jobs.


----------



## arbor pro (Jun 27, 2012)

there is an opening bid on ebay now so the unit will sell to the highest bidder no matter what. no reserve


----------



## arbor pro (Jun 28, 2012)

Ebay auction ends in 1 hour! It's selling dirt cheap right now...


----------



## arborjockey (Jun 28, 2012)

My buddy has that same chipper (minus the dump trailer) here in Hawaii. It chips more then sticks for sure. Best part is the hole unit pivots 360 . You can curbside load from either side. The best chipper dump combos I think (which are somewhat common in europe ) are the ones with the chipper in the rear. The trailer then side dumps. 

The last international logging show I went to they had huge 6 wheel machines with the chipper on box. They would collect the slash from logging and chip it for biodiesel. Side load chipper with a huge pawfinger style clam bucket loaden some b!tch. Pretty cool.

My buddy does trail rides from the mt. to the ocean. Then throws in a snorkel. Anyways he took me up to the logging grave yard yesterday. HOLY SMOKES. They run a yarder/cat/whatever tell it brakes down then they just buy another new one. So many machines through the years. One of the old yarders from the 60's, Id guess, was really little. 5' wide and only 7' long. 30' stick. Its still a full time logging operation with 10 employees. Right now there actually just havesting really twisted bracnches for oriental furniture? 4-40' cargo containers a day. The trees are native only to hawaii ( Ohia lehua )


----------



## arbor pro (Jun 28, 2012)

this one sold for $4950


----------



## arborjockey (Jun 28, 2012)

Only down fall is it looks like a turd. If someone pulled up to my neighbors house with that setup Id be skeptical. . :msp_sneaky: It would have its applications but how often? 5k is cheap but if you only run it every so often maintenance gos up. Machines hate to sit. Then again if $'s no object the more toys the better buy it. 

At a 2nd glance the machine on ebay only loaded from 1 side?. Logistics are going backwards. 12 yard dump what the heck. That's a load

My x wife used to say she got a killer deal. "It was a $138 blouse mark down to $18" my response was " you still spent $18" 
I prefered her to drag brush topless anyways.


----------



## arbor pro (Jun 28, 2012)

arborjockey said:


> Only down fall is it looks like a turd. If someone pulled up to my neighbors house with that setup Id be skeptical. . :msp_sneaky: It would have its applications but how often? 5k is cheap but if you only run it every so often maintenance gos up. Machines hate to sit. Then again if $'s no object the more toys the better buy it.
> 
> At a 2nd glance the machine on ebay only loaded from 1 side?. Logistics are going backwards. 12 yard dump what the heck. That's a load
> 
> ...



it rotates 360. 8'x7'x5.5' box / 27cu ft in a cu yd = 11.5 cu yd max capacity. turd or no turd, it has a new owner.


----------



## arborjockey (Jun 28, 2012)

Rotating chipper puts a little glisten on on the log.


----------

